# BIRD FLU (H5N1) just confirmed in dorset..



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Breaking News

*Bird Flu Found In Swans*

Updated:15:34, Thursday January 10, 2008 
*Three wild swans found dead in Dorset have tested positive for the H5N1 strain of bird flu, the Department of the Environment, Food and Rural Affairs has confirmed.*


A member of staff at Abbotsbury Swannery found the dead birds in the Chesil Beach area during routine surveillance.

Defra, which was notified as part of standard procedure, said there were no plans to cull wild flocks as this may disperse birds further.

"While this is obviously unwelcome news, we have always said that Britain is at a constant low level of risk of introduction of avian influenza," 

said the Government's acting chief veterinary officer, Fred Landeg. 

"Our message to all bird keepers, particularly those in the area, is that they must be vigilant, report any signs of disease immediately, and practice the highest levels of biosecurity."

A control area has been set up, within which bird owners must isolate their flocks from wild birds.

No disease has been found in domestic birds, and a programme of surveillance of wild birds is to be carried out.

"Our main concern is the welfare of the swans, our staff and the general public," 

said John Houston, general manager at Abbotsbury Tourism Ltd. 

"We are working closely with Defra to ensure that this outbreak is contained and that the number of swans affected is limited.

"We are also working with the Health Protection Agency to ensure that staff and public are fully protected."

The Abbotsbury Swannery is a reserve for free flying swans and wild birds and is part of an internationally important wetland.

It has been under the stewardship of the Ilchester Estates since 1541, although records of a swannery on the site date back to 1354.

The seasonal tourist attraction closed to the public on October 28 last year and is due to reopen on March 15.

Members of the public can report any local incidents such as large numbers of dead, dying or sick birds, to the Defra helpline on 08459 33 55 77.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

abbotsbury swannery.............

i hope they can contain this.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

no!!!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

wohic said:


> abbotsbury swannery.............
> 
> i hope they can contain this.


i can't see how they could tbh julia (glad you saw this, was going to try pinging you next, am working down my list of dorset contacts..)

but when you think about the amount of wild birds in and out of there, from gulls to crows and starlings...

 'tis not good..

N


----------

